# Z7 Extreme Tactical



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I just bought a new Extreme Tactical and they did not recommend a stabilizer, any recommendations??


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

really not needed i have an extreme z7 and i have a 4" axion but dont really notice to much difference in my opinion and they also make the axion in black to match it


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

That would be Rambo's bow if that movie were being filmed today. Bad A_ _ looking bow.


----------

